# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  غیر فعال بودن لینک داخل ایمیل های ارسالی از سایت

## heartshunter

سلام

تمام ایمیل هایی که از سایت به من ارسال میشه , لینک های داخلش به صورت تکسته و غیر فعاله.
میخواستم بدونم برای همه اینجوریه ؟
و اینکه راه حلش چیه؟

ممنون

----------


## raziee

ایمیل هایی که برای من میاد که اینطور نیست و فعال هستند.

----------


## heartshunter

شما از یاهو استفاده می کنید یا جیمیل؟

----------


## heartshunter

کسی نمیتونه بگه من برای حل این مشکل چی کار باید کنم؟؟
کپی پیست کردن , خیلی عذاب آوره!

----------


## ztx4

> کسی نمیتونه بگه من برای حل این مشکل چی کار باید کنم؟؟
> کپی پیست کردن , خیلی عذاب آوره!


دوست عزیز مشکلی در ایمیل های سایت نیست.همگی دارای لینک های فعال هستند.
مشکل ز طرف خودتونه.سرویس دهنده ی ایمیل یا احتمالا برنامه ی مدیریت ایمیلی که استفاده می کنید از ایمیل های HTML پشتیبانی نمی کنند.
از چه سرویسی استفاده می کنید؟
اختمالا از چه برنامه ای برای مدیریت ایمیل استفاده می کنید؟

ممکنه تنظیمات ایمیل شما روی Text message یا poor text باشه.اونو ب Html تغییر بدید.

----------


## heartshunter

من از یاهو استفاده میکنم
از هیچ برنامه ای هم استفاده نمیکنم
ایمیل هایی که از سایتهای مشابه (که از وی بولتین استفاده میکند ) برام میاد , لینکهاشون فعاله.
ممکنه یاهو تنظیم خاصی برای این مورد داشته باشه؟؟

----------


## ricky22

حقیقتش منم بعضی ایمیلایی که از برنامه نویس میاد همینطوریه
7 8 روزه ولی بعضیاشم درسته
شاید خود یاهو اینکارو کرده

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

سلام
برای من هم بعضی مواقع لینک غیر فعاله اما نه همیشه غالبا 90%

----------


## ztx4

> ممکنه یاهو تنظیم خاصی برای این مورد داشته باشه؟؟


جیمیل که داره اما یاهو رو نمی دونم.البته اگر تنظیم کنید همه ی نامه ها این طوری می شند.
اگر فقط برنامه نویس این طوریه مشکل از ایمیلت نیست.
شاید باید ایمیلت رو ریست کنی! :لبخند گشاده!: 
شوخی بود.

----------


## parviz12

سلام بر شما
برای این مشکل که بیشتر در سیستم یاهو پیش میاد کافیه وارد قسمت setting بشید و مدل نمایش ایمیل ها رو از حالت                  *Full featured به حالت classic تبدیل کنید به همین راحتی>*

----------


## parviz12

در ضمن اگر مشکلتون حل شد اطلاع بدید

----------


## Hossein Bazyan

> سلام بر شما
> برای این مشکل که بیشتر در سیستم یاهو پیش میاد کافیه وارد قسمت setting بشید و مدل نمایش ایمیل ها رو از حالت                  *Full featured به حالت classic تبدیل کنید به همین راحتی>*


سلام
این راه حل منظقی نمیباشد. منی که  میخوام از حالت  *Full featured* استفاده کنم چی؟
برا من  هم از خیلی مدتها پیش به همین شکله . ما با کروم نگاه میکنم و هر بار روی لینک دابل کلیک میکنم سپس راست کلیک و  Goto link  رو میزنم تمام

----------

